# هل المرأة أسوأ من الرجل بقيادة السيارات؟؟؟؟



## staregypt (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة الموضوع ده بلاخص مهم بالنسبة لى لان انا نفسى بشوف ده فى طريقنا وجوزى سايق العربية بلاحظ أخطاء السيدات ..ما تزعلوش منى ياحلوين اوكى 

ن  كنت ممن يرددون المقولة السائدة إن "النساء أسوأ من الرجال في قيادة  السيارة"، فإليك هذه الدراسة التي أجرتها جامعة ميتشيجان مؤخرا.

  تقول الدراسة إن النساء أكثر تسبباً للحوادث بالمقارنة مع الرجال، وأكدت  الأبحاث التي قامت بها الدراسة على نحو 6 ملايين حادث كانت معظم أسبابها  نساء من الطرفين.

 كما وجدت الدراسة أن من أبرز نقاط ضعف المرأة في قيادة السيارة تكمن في تقاطعات الطرق والمفترقات.

 وتعطينا الدراسة المزيد من المعلومات حول أسباب تفوق الرجال عن النساء  بالقيادة يعود إلى أن الرجل يقضي 60% من وقته في القياده بينما تقضي المرأة  40%.

 كما أكدت الأبحاث أن الحوادث التي تحدث بين رجل ورجل تعتبر أقل خطورة من تلك التي تحدث بين امرأة وأخرى.

 وتقول الدراسة بعض الأسباب التي تعود وراء تسبب النساء لهذه الحوادث أن  المرأة بطبيعتها أقصر من الرجل ومعظم نوافذ السيارات الحديثة تكون أعلى من  مستوى طول المرأة مما يؤدي في بعض الأحيان الى عدم قدرتها على التركيز أو  تقدير المسافات بشكل صحيح.
........................
ودى بعض نصائح السلامة للمرأة اثناء القيادة
.......................................................
*- لا تلتفي إلى من يحاول ابتزازك:-*
 فمن أهم الأشياء بالنسبة للسائقات من النساء ألا يلتفتن إلى من يحاول جذب  انتباههن بطريقة غاضبة، والأفضل هو الاستمرار في القيادة أو التحول إلى  طريق آخر غير ذلك الذي يسير به هذا الشخص.
 فمن أسوأ الأشياء بالنسبة  لكِ كامرأة أو دخولك في إحدى المعارك وخاصة إذا كانت مع رجل، فهي لن تؤدي  بك مطلقا إلى شئ جيد، لذا فلا تهيني كرامتك ابداً وترفعي عن سفاسف الأمور.
* - انتبهي:-*
 ينبغي الحفاظ على مستوى الصوت في الحد المعقول عند القيادة في المدن  والأحياء، وعدم الالتفات أو تصفح رسائل الهاتف عند التوقف في كل إشارة  للمرور، فسارقو السيارات واللصوص يعتمدون على عنصر المفاجأة، لذا فإذا كنتِ  منتبهة جيدا لما يجرى خارج السيارة فهؤلاء اللصوص لن يجدوا فرصة للاعتداء  عليكِ.
* - تأمين سيارتك كما لو كانت كالمنزل تماما:-*
 فأنتِ لا تقومين بترك باب منزلك أو النوافذ مفتوحة أثناء عدم تواجدك، وهذا  ما يجب فعله بالمثل مع سيارتك من خلال التأكد من غلق الأبواب جيدا  والتوافذ حتى أثناء القيادة.
  وإذا قام أحد بنقر النافذة طلبا للمال أو  مستفسرا عن بعض الاتجاهات عند توقفك في الإشارات وما إلى ذلك، فانظري  سريعا حول سيارتك للتأكد أنكِ لستِ محاطة بنصف فريق من اللصوص والعصابات،  وإذا قررتِ التحدث إلى ذلك الشخص قومي بفتح النافذة بمدار شبر واحد أو  اثنين بدلا من فتحه بكامله.
* - توخي الحذر في مواقف السيارات:-*
 عند التسوق تأكدي من ترك سيارتك في المكان المناسب والملئ بالأشخاص ويفضل  المواقف العامة، ولا تتوقعي أو تطلبي المساعدة من الأغراب في أي شيء يتعلق  بالسيارة.
  وبعد الانتهاء إذا وجدتِ مركبة أو شاحنة كبيرة لم تكن  موجودة من قبل وقامت بالتوقف بجانب سيارتك فلا تقتربي منها، واطلبي مساعدة  زوجين أو حارس الأمن، مع العلم أن الكثير من الناس سيكونون سعداء إذا أعطوك  بعضاً من وقتهم لضمان سلامتك.
* - لا تفترضي أن السيارة التي لا تحمل علامات وتعطي ومضات ضوئية تابعة لضابط شرطة:-*
 إذا كانت السيارة التي تحاول استدراجك لا تبدو وكأنها سيارة رسمية، فلا  تتوقفي واستمري في القيادة مع التوجه إلى الأماكن المزدحمة بالأشخاص  والحفاظ على الإضاءة الداخلية لسيارتك.
:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جداااا 

جميل جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## يهودى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى امريكا .. لا 
البنات زى الشباب .. 
تودا رابا .. شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مين قال كده
العكس 
النساء اكتر رزانه في السياقه ومش متهورات  ومبيستعرضوش عضلاتهم وخلاص
زي الرجال اي حاجه تلاقيه بيستعرض ومن بينها السواقه
الكلام ده كان اول ما ابتدت المراه تسوق في العالم العربي طبعا فقطط
لان اروبا النساء اكتر 
ميرسي للموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## staregypt (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى يا جماعة على المرور الكريم ...ماتخافوش مش اعطيكم مخالفة مرور المره دى
علشان انتم سواقين ماهرين والحمد الله
ربنا يحميكم لشبابكم ..او ..........:kap::kap::kap:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 يناير 2016)

المرأة مش أسوأ ... لا خالص .. دي ما بتعرفش تسوق بالمره​


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2016)

انا فعلا بلاحظ جوزى بيشتكى كتير من السيدات اللى بيسوقوا ويقولى اوعى تعدى الشارع وفى عربية ست سيقاها اودامك ههههههههه ظالمنا يا نااس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2016)

بصوا بئا هو الاتنين بيسوقوا وحش--
فيه ستات بتسوق كويس جدا جدا--بس الحقيقه اغلبهم بيخافوا -- يعنى يسوقوا كويس فى وسط البلد-- 
لكن حطيهم فى طريق سريع بئا و يلاقوا مقاطير و نص نقل طايره جنبهم تلاقيهم مكلبشن فى العربيه و تحس ان الكاوتش مكلبش فى الاسفلت ههههههه و يقفلوا الطريق و يخلوا الواحد يشد فى شعره هههههههههههه
لكن الرجاله بئا عكس المشكله دى عندهم تهور-- تلاقيهم بيجروا زى المجانين و يجازفوا-- علشان كدا اغلب الحوادث بتبقى السبب فيها رجاااااااال(دا لوحده كافى ان الرجال بردوا ميعرفوش بسوقوا)
الناس هنا كلها بتسوق بالبركه-- الكل ماشى كائنه ماشى فى عزبته-- يلف يمين يلف شمال منغير اشارات يقرر يغير مساره او يعدى من عربيه قدامه منغير ما يبص خلفه لو فيه عربيه جايه  و الى بيدى اشارات يدى اشاره يمين و تلاقيه كاسر اقصى الشمال ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد فعلا بيشوووف العجب و عجب العجاب فى الشارع--
 بس الحقيقه الحقيقه رغم انى مقطنعه بكدا لكن مش عارفا ليه طول ما انا ماشيا و بلاقى حركه عجيبه اقوم اقول  اكيد طبعا ست الى سايقه  و ابص القيها ست-- اقول شوفتوا انا قولت هههههههههههههههههه 
 على اساس انى راجل بشنبات مثلا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2016)

العيب مش فى السواقة بس سواء كان راجل اوست
التخطيط  معدوم
شارع كان من عشرين سنة بيمشى فية 100 عربية 
النهاردة نفس الشارع بدون اى تطوير بيمشى فية الف عربية
لادورنات مظبوطة ولا طرق وحوارى كويسة الا فيما ندر


----------



## ohannes (24 يناير 2016)

كسائق محترف وحائز على جوائز ضمن ... GROUP N
بطولة شرق الاوسط للراليات 
لا يسعني سوى الاشادة بنساء بلدي 
هم الافضل من ناحية قيادة المركبات السياحية
على مستوء نساء شرق الاوسط
فن ... ذوق ... اخلاق
وكذلك الزميلة ... هنادي سلوم ...
بطولة شرق الاوسط ... FORMULA 2 
ATCL ---LEBANON


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 يناير 2016)

برضه ما بتعرفوش تسوقوا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2016)

REDEMPTION قال:


> برضه ما بتعرفوش تسوقوا ​


:act23:
:ranting:
 و لا انتوا كمان -- شغالين حوادث فى كل حته--:t30:


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 يناير 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :act23:
> :ranting:
> و لا انتوا كمان -- شغالين حوادث فى كل حته--:t30:



من كام يوم، يدوب لمست الرفرف بتاع عربية اللي قدامي وكنا ماشين اصلاً على سرعة 20 كم/ ساعة لان كان فيه لجنة قدامنا ، راح هو ركن على جنب ونزل بص على الرفرف بتاعه وانا بكل هدوء قولتله : يا راجل هو فيه حد ف الدنيا يقف فجأة ؟ .. الراجل جاله تخلف عقلي  لأنه أصلاً مكانش واقف، دا كان ماشي في امان الله اوانا اللي خبطته من ورا .. بس بصراحة .. الستات مابيعرفوش يسوقوا ... وكمان تحس انهم بيحسبوا عدد لفات الكاوتش وهما سايقيين .. بطء السنين يعني ​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2016)

زى ما فى رجاله مش بيعرفوا يسوقوا
اكيد فى ستات كده بره وفى ستات حريفه وانا منهم ها فى اعتراض ههههه
طارق اتكلم بقى ​


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

هنالك دراسة أمريكية تقول عكس هذا الكلام

دائما نجد دراسات متضاربة على النت​


----------

